# local akron ice



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

any one know the ice conditions at magadore springfield portage lakes or the local ice ............thanks jim


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Passed Mogadore this noon and there was a lot of open water around the edges. East of Congress Lake Rd was frozen over but didn't check it out. I will give it a few days.


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

stay off that ice! I stopped and checked CLR area and it isnt even ice. All it is is a thick slush. The weight of my shoe broke through the ice like it was nothing. So dont go out and stay safe.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Appreciate the post. It will be a while before I venture out. Need more freezing. This has been a bad season for ice formation!!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

A bit of extra info...drove across OH turnpike today coming from PA, every lake and pond had open water, some on the edges, some in the middle, and some a bit of both.


----------



## fishrun (Apr 15, 2004)

Was on Nimi friday. I proceeded with caution , spudbar and augar as I went,but ouside of the first few feet after that all ice was hard,clear and 4-7in. It did appear to be gradually thinning as I went towards deeper water, so stayed in 6-10' of water. Got a few keeper gills and we snapped off on a big bass or something.


----------



## Mayfly (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks Fishrun! Was thinking about going out this weekend. Anybody else have any PL or NIMI reports?????


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

went to long lake today to check things out a good 6+ inches around the weed bed will be there bright and early in the morning.


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

I also drove by Long today and saw a few guys close to shore, ice must be good there. I would not venture out to far though. Be safe and good luck


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

mogadore ice is still good...spring is on the way


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

mayfly was nice to meet you and again thanks for the gills we caught another dozen keepers after you left. we stayed till 8p.m. , they were only hitting chartreuse pinmins after dark hope this helps anyone


----------

